# Sticky  Could you please post your dyno #?



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I would like to have dyno chart for our 240Z, 260Z, 280Z, 300zx cars. Could you please tell us,

What year your Z is?
How many miles was on her?
NA, Super Charged or TT?
Auto or manual?
What was the name of the place you dynoed at?
What psi did you dyno at if your a Super Charge or TT?
What gear your pull was made?
What modifications were done when you made your pulls?
And of coures a picture of your dyno sheet?

*If you don't have a dyno chart please do not apply.*

Thanks..

Sponge...


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

What year your Z is? 88 Shiro
How many miles was on her? ~130k miles *were* on her 
NA, Super Charged or TT? Single T (stock t25)
Auto or manual? Manual
What was the name of the place you dynoed at? Colletti Motorsports
What psi did you dyno at if your a Super Charge or TT? 9psi
What gear your pull was made? 3rd
What modifications were done when you made your pulls? 3" turbo back, boost controller
And of coures a picture of your dyno sheet?

crappy scan but:









202hp/232tq at the wheels


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> What year your Z is? 88 Shiro
> How many miles was on her? ~130k miles *were* on her
> NA, Super Charged or TT? Single T (stock t25)
> Auto or manual? Manual
> ...


Nice I want to get my dynoed. But I don't have the time yet


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What year your Z is? *1984*
How many miles was on her? *217,xxx*
NA, Super Charged or TT? *bone stock all original NA*
Auto or manual? *manual*
What was the name of the place you dynoed at? *Technodyne*
What gear your pull was made? *3rd*
What modifications were done when you made your pulls? *tested different air filters*
And of coures a picture of your dyno sheet?

















http://www.az-zbum.com/dyno.results.airfilter.na.shtml


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What year your Z is? *1984*
How many miles was on her? *155,xxx*
NA, Super Charged or TT? *Stock T3 Turbo*
Auto or manual? *Manual*
What was the name of the place you dynoed at? *Technodyne*
What psi did you dyno at if your a Super Charge or TT? *6.7, 10, attempted 14, but wastegate actuator wouldn't hold it*
What gear your pull was made? *4th*
What modifications were done when you made your pulls?
*K&N RE-0810 Conical Air Filter*
*Full Certified Muffler 3" exhaust system with hi-flow cat*
*MSD Digital SCI-plus ignition system*
And of course a picture of your dyno sheet?

















http://www.az-zbum.com/dyno.results.airfilter.ae.shtml


----------



## Russ84na (Jul 11, 2009)

What year your Z is? *1984 Slicktop*
How many miles was on her? *206K (second owner)*
NA, Super Charged or TT? *NA*
Auto or manual? *Manual*
What was the name of the place you dynoed at? *Percision Autosports*
What psi did you dyno at if your a Super Charge or TT? *N/A*
What gear your pull was made? *4th*
What modifications were done when you made your pulls?
*Total engine rebuild: Increase CR, P&P heads, valve job, reworked intake and exhaust,Nistune,Isky cams and Russ's cam adjustable cam gears*








[/IMG]

The red graph is with bolt on mods before the engine let go
The blue is with new engine build and bolt ons


----------



## SloppyGoat (Dec 23, 2010)

*Finally got around to playing with the turbo. WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!! Lots of power!!!*

Sorry to post to an old thread, but it's a sticky, so it looks like it belongs here.

I just upped the boost on mine, and I'll be calling around soon to see if I can find a place to do a few dyno pulls. Do they charge much? I want to see exactly what I'm putting down now. It feels stronger than ever! I'm excited to drive it every time I get in it again now.  I'm betting about 220WHP, if not more. It feels like 240WHP, if I were to guess. I don't have a PSI gauge, but according to this, if the stock needle is anywhere near accurate, I'm running about 11 or 12PSI, I think. It's more than double what it used to go up to at max boost. The stock gauge goes up to just below 7+ now. It is winter time and cold out, so I may have to either get an IC or back off when it gets warmer. The difference is amazing though! I can't wait to find out what it's putting down at the wheels. I'll be happy to post it when I do it. I'm hoping to have some bragging rights. Hehehe The car has always felt abnormally strong in the first place, and now it just jumps to redline! I hope I'm not disappointed. My Z will still be a pleasure to drive, no matter what it dyno's at. Results will be posted ASAP....hopefully somewhat impressive.

Stock T3 with MBC running guesstimated 10-12PSI
Greddy POV set to about 12-13PSI or so (What's the highest safe setting to set it at? I don't want it leaking down before it hits max PSI.)
3 inch turbo back pipe with straight through HP racing muffler. It breathes like a MF!!! (It sounds damn good! No rapping off. A little loud, but a nice, smooth, low tone...except when it's revving at redline.  
And of course the K&V air filter

It's all set up for an IC, anyway. That's just the trickiest part for me, because I want to keep my AC and everything else I possibly can.

Other than that and my own tuning, it's pretty much stock. Do you suppose this chart is somewhat accurate? I'd heard people say it can't exactly be converted to PSI before, but then why would there be a conversion chart? 

Convert Psi to mmHg (Torr)

I may be running more PSI than I think, and there's no pre-ignition rattling at all. It runs smoother and stronger than ever before really!  I'm simply ecstatic and my boost addiction has definitely increased! LOL :thumbup:

I'm going to have to set up my camera and take you all for a little ride in it, when it dries up a bit here. We've been covered in snow lately and we're getting more! Damnit!  (Last time I tried to do that, I got down to the corner where I was going to make some smokey spins and other cool maneuvers, and there was a damn trooper sitting right there! LOL Figures! I sure don't want to get caught with the evidence on camera!)

Here's the car if you want to take a look.

My 1987 300ZX Turbo


----------

